# PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109 wont burn anymore



## cblaine (Dec 18, 2007)

We own an old G4 and about a 2 years ago we purchased and installed a PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109. It burned fine up until 6 months ago and now it says that disc burning isn't supported. 
If this helps:
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109:

  Manufacturer:	PIONEER
  Model:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109
  Revision:	1.17
  Drive Type:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Disc Burning:	Not Supported
  Removable Media:	Yes
  Detachable Drive:	No
  Protocol:	ATAPI
  Unit Number:	0
  Socket Type:	Internal

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2007)

Reset PRAM (hold apple-alt-p-r at startup until you hear the startup chime the third time, release the keys and let boot up) - any difference in how it reports after that?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 18, 2007)

Which OS X do you have? The 109 wasn't supported until 10.4.x (I can't remember the point number).


----------

